# TMS Pilots In The Search For Points After 1-2-2 Finish At Lime Rock



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

TMS Pilots In The Search For Points After 1-2-2 Finish At Lime Rock

MID OHIO SPORTS CAR COURSE, Lexington, OH - 06/21/2006 - Turner Motorsport returns to the Grand Am Cup circuit this weekend at Mid Ohio Sports Car Course for round six of the series. The team is coming off a 1-2-2 finish at the last round at Lime Rock Park. Each of the six TMS drivers are within striking distance of taking the overall lead in their respective championship classes.

At the last Grand Am Cup Street Tuner race (GAC ST) at Lime Rock Park, local hot-shoes Will Turner and Don Salama earned the pole position, led much of the race, and scored a second-place finish in front of their home crowd. It was their fourth top-five finish of the year in the #95 H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW 330i and boosted them to second place overall in the championship.

Will Turner, team owner and pilot, #95 H&R Springs/Turner Motorsport BMW 330i:
"This will be a good race for us - at least it has been in the past. My teammate and I finished second here last year (after leading for most of the race) and our M3 won the GS race here last year. But we just need to make sure we keep getting lots of points and continue to gain ground in the championship."

In the Grand Sport (GAC GS) class, Turner Motorsport drivers put on a thrilling show at Lime Rock Park three weeks ago. Bill Auberlen and Chris Gleason timed their pit stop perfectly and were able to bring the #96 H&R Springs/StopTech Brakes/Gleason Insurance BMW M3 home in first place, ahead of their teammates in the #97 M3. For Mid Ohio, Auberlen will be making his 300th career start and the 170th behind the wheel of a BMW. Auberlen won the Mid Ohio event last year in an H&R Springs/StopTech M3 and he's confident that the car will do just as well this year.

Bill Auberlen:
"Mid Ohio is just a very good track for the BMWs. Our cars handle very well thanks to H&R and StopTech has the best brakes of anyone and they certainly work very well on the M3. We're riding high after our win at Lime Rock and that gives us a boost. We're going to give it everything we got."

The #97 H&R Springs/Under Armour BMW M3 will be driven by Anders Hainer and Joey Hand this weekend. Hand is substituting for Boris Said who will be driving at the NASCAR race at Infineon Raceway in California. Hainer and Said have scored back-to-back second-place finishes at Phoenix and Lime Rock. With 115 points in the championship they are only three points shy of the overall lead with five races left in the season.

The weekend activity starts on Friday with Practice sessions throughout the day. On Saturday, Qualifying will start at 2:55pm (ET). The 200-mile, 89 lap race gets underway at 1:00pm on Sunday. The SPEED Channel will be broadcasting this race starting July 9 at 11:00am ET.

Click on http://www.grandamerican.com/Events/Event.asp?ID=165 to see this session's results.
See http://www.tmsracing.com for more Turner Motorsport Racing Action!


----------

